
Tesla Owners Hit Automaker with Class-Action Lawsuit for Nonfunctional Autopilot - fmihaila
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/hagens-berman-tesla-owners-hit-210500275.html
======
aanm1988
I'm surprised Tesla hasn't tossed in the standard mandatory arbitration/anti-
class action BS in their EULA.

